# suggestions please



## JGFL (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

This is my very first post here. I have 2 permanently injured pigeons. Their stories are interesting and I will share them when I have more time. I would like suggestions for housing for these birds. I live in an apartment and would like to have something for them on the balcony. Right now, they spend most of their time in a very large (probably 3 feet long, 2 feet wide and 2 feet tall) dog carrier in my kitchen. They are on newspaper and have a piece of wood to stand on if they want to. On the weekends when I am home, I put them out on my balcony (I'm only on the 2nd floor). Neither one of them fly or try to climb up to anywhere that they could get off of the balcony from. There is a small pet carrier on the balcony that they go in and out of at will. I would like to have something better for them so that they could be outside all of the time (or at least most of the time) instead of in my kitchen. I live in Florida, so I think it's nicer for them to be outside where it is warm. I would like it to be secure so that I don't have to worry about them getting out, and also safe from the elements. I guess I know it needs to be some kind of cage, with shade and an area that stays dry, but I really wanted suggestions from people that know about pigeons as to what they need to have. This is not the first time I have cared for pigeons, but these are the first ones I am trying to keep and would like to give them a nice home. 

Also, on another subject. If the two of them should mate (if they are a male and female - they definitely like each other a lot), do you think they could successfully raise a baby being that neither of them can fly? How would their caging affect that?

I appreciate any advice that any of you can offer!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

JGFL said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> On the weekends when I am home, I put them out on my balcony (I'm only on the 2nd floor). Neither one of them fly or try to climb up to anywhere that they could get off of the balcony from. There is a small pet carrier on the balcony that they go in and out of at will. I would like to have something better for them so that they could be outside all of the time (or at least most of the time) instead of in my kitchen.
> 
> ...



Hi JGFL & Welcome to the forum

Are you good with building and tools at all? I would suggest building your own custom made pen for the balcony. Just a note of caution to you, since your pigeons are flightless, there is nothing stopping an airborne predator from snatching them off your balcony Therefore I don't think it's a good idea to allow them free range of it.

As to them raising babies, this would be fine and their handicap wouldn't prevent or hinder them from raising babies at all


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome! 

We have another member (julie) in Florida who provided us with photos of her cages, this is the link:

http://pets.webshots.com/album/113343160TGHvMr

If you need further information on size, materials etc her user name is turkey.

As for breeding, being unable to fly won't affect their ability to breed, but when fledgeling pigeons leave the nest the father will take them to his regular feeding places and teach them to forage. He also leads them back to the safe nest after their outings.

If they are missing toes or feet then it is best not to let them breed as they are liable to break the eggs or accidentally suffocate the youngsters by placing too much weight in the wrong place.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

JGFL said:


> Also, on another subject. *If the two of them should mate (if they are a male and female - they definitely like each other a lot), do you think they could successfully raise a baby being that neither of them can fly?* How would their caging affect that?
> 
> I appreciate any advice that any of you can offer!


Welcome to Pigeon-Talk.  

The pigeons would probably be successful in raising a couple babies. However, & this is just a thought, if you are limited to space, & might be hesitant on releasing any offspring, you might consider replacing any natural eggs with artifical (wooden) ones. Once pigeons begin laying eggs, it's pretty much ongoing from there. 

Cindy


----------

